# Spousal visa application: Step-by-step process



## blueskies2day (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi there, 

Could someone please talk me through the application process for the spousal visa? My husband is applying from the US and I am his sponsor in the UK. 

My husband and I have filled in the Visa4UK forms online but haven't submitted them yet because we're still waiting to receive our marriage certificate after the wedding. I'd like to know what happens next and in what order, and I'd feel so much happier about the process if I knew a bit more (or could be directed to somewhere where it's officially listed). 

1) So... please could people tell me if I've got this in the right order, or if I'm missing anything? 

a) Submit Visa4UK forms
b) Pay for IHS
c) Pay for visa application and priority
d) Make Biometrics appointment
e) Print forms from Visa4UK: VAF4A, Appendix 2, (SU07?)
f) Send documents to Sheffield
g) Attend Biometrics appointment

Is this correct and is there any other part of the process I haven't written down here?

2) What is the timeline like between submitting on Visa4UK and posting documents to Sheffield from the US? I need to post a final payslip and bank statement to the US for my husband to include them in the package and am wondering whether to hold off pressing 'submit' until he has all the documents in his hand. 

3) Is this process fairly self-explanatory once you've submitted your form on Visa4UK? I mean, do they guide you through the next steps and direct you to where to pay for IHS, visa, where to post your documents, how to make your biometrics appointment etc?

4) Are there any other informative forum threads here which could offer me more information so I don't cross-post? I've looked around a lot on here, and find it really helpful - if there's anything I've missed I'd love to be directed to it. 

Thanks so much for your help with this. I'm super-nervous about the whole thing, really want to get it right and don't want to miss anything.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

blueskies2day said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could someone please talk me through the application process for the spousal visa? My husband is applying from the US and I am his sponsor in the UK.
> 
> ...


Not quite.

You apply online by filling out the online version of form VA4FA. Paying for IHS is part of the online application process now. Once you fill out the form and pay you will be prompted to book a biometrics appointment. After you attend the biometrics appointment you have 5 days to send a copy of VA4FA, Appendix 2, your supporting documents and the biometrics receipt to Sheffield. You don't need SU07.





> 2) What is the timeline like between submitting on Visa4UK and posting documents to Sheffield from the US? I need to post a final payslip and bank statement to the US for my husband to include them in the package and am wondering whether to hold off pressing 'submit' until he has all the documents in his hand.


It's best to make sure he has all the documents in hand before applying online.



> 3) Is this process fairly self-explanatory once you've submitted your form on Visa4UK? I mean, do they guide you through the next steps and direct you to where to pay for IHS, visa, where to post your documents, how to make your biometrics appointment etc?


See above.



> 4) Are there any other informative forum threads here which could offer me more information so I don't cross-post? I've looked around a lot on here, and find it really helpful - if there's anything I've missed I'd love to be directed to it.


Look for document checklists to get an idea of what to post and post your own document checklist before you apply and members will let you know if you're on the right track.

See attached:

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/usa-apply-for-a-uk-visa/apply-for-a-uk-visa-in-the-usa


----------



## blueskies2day (Jun 12, 2015)

That's fantastic. Thank you so much for your reply and for addressing my concerns. 

That gov.uk link is exactly what I needed - I wish I had found it weeks ago! 

Thanks. x


----------



## munmittal (Sep 21, 2015)

nyclon said:


> You apply online by filling out the online version of form VA4FA. Paying for IHS is part of the online application process now. Once you fill out the form and pay you will be prompted to book a biometrics appointment. After you attend the biometrics appointment you have 5 days to send a copy of VA4FA, Appendix 2, your supporting documents and the biometrics receipt to Sheffield. You don't need SU07.


Does the above steps valid when applying for Settlement Visa from India?



nyclon said:


> See attached:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/usa-apply-for-a-uk-visa/apply-for-a-uk-visa-in-the-usa


Is there any Indian Version of the url somewhere?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Quite a few differences. Go to UKVI site on visa application centre and choose India.


----------



## munmittal (Sep 21, 2015)

Joppa said:


> No. Quite a few differences. Go to UKVI site on visa application centre and choose India.


Ok sure, thanks Joppa!


----------

